# les élus / Messieurs les élus (élu - contexte politique)



## juliagüell

Hola,(Julia de nuevo)
En el mismo artículo donde aparece "proche-orient" está la palabra "élus" que no sé como traducir  pues escribir "elegidos" no aclara nada y no me suena bien.
Contexto:" Après les révélations de la presse, les accusations des élus et les aveux, à demi-mots, du Pentagone, le _New York Times_ enfonce le clou dans son édition...". Desde ya muchísimas gracias. Ah... otra cosita, les parece que "enfonce le clou" se puede traducir :remacha el clavo ?
Hasta prontito  !


----------



## Lezert

élus = députés, maires, etc... , tous les gens qui ont été élus, qui sont les représentants des électeurs
enfoncer le clou = aller plus loin, insister, persister


----------



## juliagüell

Bonsoir Lezert,
Merci beaucoup de ton aide !. Pour ce qui est de "élus" je ne trouve pas encore une traduction, mais pour "enfoncer le clou" je crois que "aller plus loin"( ir más lejos) est très bon. À bientôt. Julia 








			
				Lezert said:
			
		

> élus = députés, maires, etc... , tous les gens qui ont été élus, qui sont les représentants des électeurs
> enfoncer le clou = aller plus loin, insister, persister


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Efectivamente "los elegidos" que sería la traducción correcta suena raro en español. Se suele hablar de nuestros diputados, de nuestros ediles, de nuestros representantes políticos. Nada tan claro y conciso como "les élus" en francés.
_Enfoncer le clou_: _machacar_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## juliagüell

Buenas noches, bonne nuit Cintia,

Gracias por tus consejos, y...sí a veces el francés es más claro y conciso que el español, pero cada lengua tiene su encanto, verdad?. Machacar, qué bueno !, no se me había ocurrido, gracias. Á bientôt, hasta pronto. Julia


----------



## Clicko

Se podrian utilizar _Cargos electos_ -se usa en España-, _Mandatarios _-aunque esto se limita los élus de más alto nivel (presidentes, etc)- o bien, y creo que no es equivocado, simplemente, _representantes ._


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit



> _Cargos electos_


_Electo_ sólo se emplea para quien ha sido elejido pero todavía no ha tomado posesion de su cargo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Clicko

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> Buenas noches, bonne nuit
> 
> 
> _Electo_ sólo se emplea para quien ha sido elejido pero todavía no ha tomado posesion de su cargo.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


No necesariamente. Ejemplo: titular del diario ABC de 9 de junio : *Dirigentes y cargos electos del PSE preparan una renuncia pública a su escolta *...
En DiarioDirecto de 5 de marzo: *Rajoy reunirá a más de 3.000 cargos electos y 4.000  invitados ...*
Otra alternativa : _Cargos públicos_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Tienes razón, Clicko, se dice. 
Pero no creo que cuadre mucho en la frase de Julia. (Sólo mi opinión)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## juliagüell

Hola Clicko, Hola Cintia,
Gracias por su ayuda, creo que lo más adecuado sería "representantes", pero de todos modos no me gusta como queda la palabra sola, habría que agregar algo y eso sería alejarse un poco del texto de origen. Tal vez pueda poner "senadores"... ya veré ! Hasta prontito. Saludos. Julia


----------



## Translateworld

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour, Buenos días,

No consigo hacerme con la traducción de "élus de la majorité", creo que se refiere a concejales o quizás alcaldes.

La frase completa es: "Compte tenu du piètre état de nos finances publiques, ce scénario inquiète beaucoup d'élus de la majorité".

El texto se refiere a las elecciones presidenciales de 2007 en Francia.
Eso es lo que hice: "Teniendo en cuenta el mediocre estado de nuestras finanzas públicas, este escenario inquieta a muchos concejales"?

Gracias por su ayuda.

Daniela.


----------



## FranParis

..este escenário inquieta a muchos electos de la mayoria (que gobierna).


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que aquí son alcaldes.
¿Por qué traduces piètre por mediocre? ¿No iría mejor triste o pobre?.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo lo traduciría por:  "los cargos electos de la mayoría".


----------



## Translateworld

Muchas gracias FranParis.


----------



## FranParis

chlapec said:


> Yo creo que aquí son alcaldes..


 
Un alcalde es un _maire._ Un electo puede ser muchas otras cosas, concejal, diputado, etc.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Translateworld, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Le registre des élus ne se réduit pas aux maires et aux membres des conseils municipaux. Il s'agit de tous les membres de diverses institutions qui ont été élus.

_Cargos electos est_ très bien ou _miembros elegidos_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

FranParis said:


> Un alcalde es un _maire._ Un electo puede ser muchas otras cosas, concejal, diputado, etc.


 
Bon, c'est pareil en espagnol (electo), mais voici mon raisonnement:

Qui pourrait s'inquiéter le plus à cause du maigre état financier?
Jái imaginé que c'étaient les personnes qui gêrent les villes, qui recevraient moins d'argent de la part de l´état à cause de ça...
Enfin, je sais, trop spéculatif...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

chlapec said:


> Qui pourrait s'inquiéter le plus à cause du maigre état financier?


Les départements, les régions


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> Bon, c'est pareil en espagnol (electo), mais voici mon raisonnement:
> 
> Qui pourrait s'inquiéter le plus à cause du maigre état financier?
> Jái imaginé que c'étaient les personnes qui gêrent les villes, qui recevraient moins d'argent de la part de l´état à cause de ça...
> Enfin, je sais, trop spéculatif...


 
Non, pas du tout !!! car les maires reçoivent essentiellement leurs subsides des "impôts locaux" qu'ils prélèvent eux-mêmes...et réinvestissent dans leur ville.

En revanche, les députés qui reçoivent par courrier les plaintes des particuliers à répercuter au niveau national, ceux-là oui, sont concernés au premier chef... et ils n'ont pas d'argent à recevoir ni à distribuer...puisqu'ils ne représentent pas une structure administrative qui décide (commune, département, région), mais une circonscription électorale...

Il faut donc rester dans le vague en ce qui concerne le "grade" de l'élu...


----------



## FranParis

Paquit& said:


> En revanche, les députés qui reçoivent par courrier les plaintes des particuliers à répercuter au niveau national, ...


 
Ou de vive voix, comme dans mon cas par exemple..


----------



## Translateworld

Je remercie absolument à tout le monde pour les rèponses.

Il semble que dans ce cas nous parlons de "electos", le seul doute est que en français "élus de la majorité" est bien spécifique aux "conseillers municipaux et adjoints au maires", c'est pour cela que je n'arrivais pas à y voir clair.

Merci encore à tous.

Daniela.

Sí que podría traducir "piètre" por triste o pobre, es buena idea.

Gracias.


----------



## lamati

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, 

*élus locaux* 

se dice en espagnol los electos locales?
Les agradezco, saludos, La Mati.


----------



## chics

Hola, Mati.

No... serían los _diputados_, _senadores_, _concejales_, etc. dependiendo de a lo que te refieras en concreto. 

_*Electo*_ se usa como adjetivo cuando les acaban de votar y han ganado, normalmente en singular y casi siempre hablando de presidentes o alcaldes. Para diferenciar, por ejemplo, el *alcalde electo* (que ha ganado y va a ser alcalde pero dentro de unos días) del *alcalde en funciones* (que tal vez va a dejar de serlo dentro de poco, si no gana las elecciones, o si ya las ha perdido pero aún le quedan unos días en ese cargo).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Lo traduciría por: *cargo(s) electo(s) local(es).*

Ejemplo:
*"El estatuto político de los cargos electos locales".*


----------



## Burulina

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Buenas, a ver si me podéis ayudar con esta frase, por favor. Se trata de uno de los resultados esperados en un proyecto de cooperación en Malí:
_"Les capacités des *élus communaux* et leur implication dans la mise en place et l’accompagnement des mutuelles de santé ont été renforcées"_
Se ha reforzado la capacidad de los *cargos municipales??* y su implicación en la puesta en marcha y el acompañamiento de las mutuas de salud.
Gracias! Un saludillo.
Burulina.


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

¿podríamos utilizar las palabras "funcionarios públicos"?


----------



## Tina.Irun

MarianaElSalvador said:


> ¿podríamos utilizar las palabras "funcionarios públicos"?


Hola:
No, los funcionarios no son elegidos.


----------



## Paquita

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous,

Un gros doute....

Au début d'un discours, après Monsieur le Maire, Monsieur le Président de XXX, comment dit-on officiellement "mesdames et messieurs les élus".

Bien sûr j'ai pensé à Señores Consejales... mais j'aimerais conserver le titre plus large, car je pense que dans mon contexte, il ne s'agit pas seulement des conseilllers municipaux..

Señores elegidos ? señores electos ? ... ?

Merci de vos lumières , je sèche...(et c'est pour demain !)


----------



## Lexinauta

Es cierto que suenan un poco raro...
Quizá puedas usar una forma como *'autoridades (recientemente) electas'*, si es que de eso se trata.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No se recomienda utilizar "electo/elegido" sólo.


> En el_ Manual de Español Urgente_ se advierte sobre el posible mal uso de la voz *electo*: "El participio irregular de *elegir* se emplea sólo acompañando el nombre de un cargo, aplicado al que ha sido nombrado, pero que todavía no ha tomado posesión. El presidente *electo* de Brasil.



Otra opción: "señores cargos electos".


----------



## Paquita

Merci à tous les deux

Pour faire bonne mesure, j'ai finalement tout gardé pour ne risquer de vexer personne: "señores consejales y autoridades electas..." D'autre part, je ne peux pas dire "autoridades electas" dans une énumération de "señores XXX/ señor YY / señora ZZ" et encore moins utiliser "señores autoridades" 

Merci surtout pour "electas" plutôt que "elegidas".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Paquita, si tes élus son déja en fonction tu ne peux pas les appeler _electos_, _electo_ c'est seulement pour le temps entre les élections et la prise de possession, temps plus ou moins long (une semaine pour les ministres quelques mois pour le Président des États Unis par exemple). Je pense qu'à l'heure qu'il est tous les élus exercent leurs mandats (pas d'éléctions récentes en Espagne... a moins que la traduction soit pour un autre pays).

Une manière d'englober d'autres élus, les députés par exemple :
- señores concejales y señorías (plutôt _señorías_ en premier d'ailleurs)

Je sais que j'avais proposé :
- miembros elegidos, 
mais dans un discours direct je en suis vraiment pas sûre que cela s'emploie.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## noroeme

¿Y qué tal "representantes de los electores" o "elegidos por votación popular"?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Creo que no hay más remedio que utilizar el concepto de "representantes", a secas, por más que se pierda la referencia explícita al hecho de que han sido elegidos.


----------

